
The Future of Recycling Is Sanitation Workers Rejecting Your Bin - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-29/the-future-of-recycling-is-sanitation-workers-rejecting-your-bin
======
ksaj
Then everybody just resorts to tossing everything into the _garbage_ bin,
which doesn't get rejected.

The people doing the recycling need to do at least one of 2 things: educate
the lay people, or hunker down and process what they get before sending it off
to the next step (usually one of several Asian countries, apparently) where it
gets rejected and sent back because the percentage of recyclable material is
too low for them to process.

Lay people are constantly blamed, yet the recycling companies also show no
interest in processing what they receive before shipping it off. I guess they
don't want to get their hands dirty. This is unacceptable, and needs some
serious overhaul to make it work as we are all led to believe it works.

